# Авиация > Матчасть >  Визуальные отличия серий Су-27/27УБ

## APKAH

*Визуальные отличия Су-27:*

До 9-й серии – прочностные накладки по верхней и нижней поверхности ГЧФ, устанавливались на заводе на всех машинах по 8-ю серию включительно.


С 10-й серии – на приборной доске КПИ переместился в верхнюю часть,  как пример, кабина 9-й серии:
 "новая" приборная панель -> 

С 12-ой серии изменена конструкция носовой части правого киля в связи с установкой антенны КВ радиостанции Р-864, большая часть носка выполнена из радиопрозрачного материала на основе стеклоткани.


С 13 серии – начали ставить защитную крышку с маленькими отверстиями на крыльчатку охлаждения тормозов колёс основных стоек. На второй фотографии "ранний" вариант защиты:
 

С 15-й серии – внутренняя сторона створки ниши ПОШ стала краситься красным цветом.


С 16-й серии – изменения системы открытия/закрытия ОЧФ (откидная часть фонаря), конкретно - ручка открытия фонаря. До 16-й серии была в передней части ОЧФ (слева от стремянки), а с 16-й серии стала посередине (справа от стремянки):


До 17-й серии – ранний вариант заделки остекления фонаря в районе ОЛС:
 ранний вариант ->

С 17-й серии – стекло СО-120 передней части фонаря заменено на теплостойкое Э-2 (фторсодержащее стекло Э-2 темнеет на солнце оттуда и желтизна, поэтому стекла из Э-2 со временем «темнеют»). Позднее, с 27-ой серии в связи с высокой токсичностью при изготовлении, стекло Э-2 заменили на АО-120.

С 19-й серии – внедрён широкой "ласт" с размещением увеличенного боекомплекта АПП-50 (автомат постановки помех) – 96 патронов вместо 24. Узкий и широкий "ласты", соответственно:
 

С 21-й серии – "исчез" ручной переключатель РАЗГРУЗКА ГИДРОНАСОСОВ на правом боковой горизонтальной панели кабины.                         

С 23-й серии – обтекатель РЛС белый  (некоторые первые машины этой серии были отправлены в строевые части ещё с зелёным конусом), остальные радиопрозрачные элементы зелёного цвета:


С 25-й серии – перестали устанавливать ПФГ, позднее почти все строевые машины были доработаны по бюллетеню (с них снимали ПФГ):
 

С 26-й серии – внедрена «короткая» стальная накладка перед срезом ствола пушки. На ранних сериях лист нержавья доходил до первого переплёта фонаря:
 ранний вариант -> 

С 27-й серии –  внедрён новый щиток ПОШ (фото 1,2). Старый щиток (фото 3,4) заменялся на машинах ранних серий (до 27-й серии) по бюллетеню:
  ранний вариант -> 

С 28-й серии – внедрение рассекателя воды перед ОЛС (также замечен на машине #27-20):
 

С 29-й серии – внедрение двух радиопрозрачных обтекателей для антенн в носовой части центроплана. 29-ая по 30-ая серии обтекатели (РПО передних булей) на заводе-изготовителе красились в зелёный и белый цвет. С 31-ой серии оба красились в белый:
  
Антенна ответчика СО-69/А-511 перемещена на гондолу тормозного парашюта (до того была на левой мотогондоле). Прежнее размещение антенны (фото 2):
 

С 31-й серии – стали окрашивать в белый цвет СПО-15ЛМ ''Береза'' (система предупреждения об радиолокационном облучении).


С 34-й серии – пилотки на законцовках килей и АРК стали красить в белый цвет. Стекатели статики стали короче:


С 35-й серии – изменение в антеннах гос. опознавания 13-3 (появилась одна антенна вместо двух), в зависимости от разрешения проблем с развязкой каналов запроса-ответа для взаимодействия со старой системы "Кремний-2М". Но на некоторых машинах встречаются исключения (установка новой версии в процессе эксплуатации на бортах средних производственных сериях).
 

*Спарки Су-27УБ:*

С 05-01●08020 – внедрён "широкий" ласт с размещением увеличенного боекомплекта АПП-50.

С 07-01●12025 – с этой серии спарки выпускались без ПФГ, вместо зелёного, все РПП стали красить белым цветом.

С 08-01●13010 – внедрена расширенная нержавеющая «накладка» для пушки с правого боку (фото 2). Прежняя "узкая" накладка (фото 1):
 

С 11-03●18204 – внедрение двух радиопрозрачных обтекателей для антенн в носовой части центроплана.

С 13-09●22069 – изменение в антеннах гос. опознавания 13-3 (появилась одна антенна вместо двух), в зависимости от разрешения проблем с развязкой каналов запроса-ответа для взаимодействия со старой системы "Кремний-2М".

Комментарии и дополнения приветствуются. Пост будет обновляться.

Информацию собирали и дополняли: An-Z, APKAH, Avia M, Саныч 62, IAS64
Фото предоставили: An-Z, APKAH, Avia M, maxik, Д.Дьяков, А.Елдашов

*Для правильного понимания текста приведу расшифровку авиационных аббревиатур используемых на форуме:*

АРК – авиационный радиокомпас
ВСУ – вспомогательная силовая установка
ГСИ – государственные совместные испытания
ГЧФ – головная часть фюзеляжа
ИЛС – индикатор лобового стекла
КПИ – комбинированный пилотажный индикатор
ЛКИ – лётно-конструкторские испытания
ЛТУ – лётно-тактические учения
НЧФ – неподвижная часть фонаря
СНЭ – (налёт) с начала эксплуатации
ОЛС – оптико-локационная станция
ОЧК – отъёмная часть крыла
ОЧФ – откидная часть фонаря
ПФГ – противофлаттерные грузы
ПОШ – передняя опора шасси
ПВД – приёмник воздушных давлений
ПРНК – прицельно-навигационный комплекс
ППР – после последнего ремонта
ПСИ – приёмо-сдаточные испытания
РПО – радиопрозрачные обтекатели
РПП – радиопрозрачные поверхности
СВС – система воздушных сигналов
СДУ – система дисстанционного управления
СУВ – система управления вооружением
ТЭЧ – технико-эксплуатационная часть
ЦЗТ – (площадка) централизованного запуска техники
ХЧФ – хвостовая часть фюзеляжа

----------


## An-Z

Внёс дополнения, добавил фотографий. Пока не найду свои записки, дополнить нечем.




> А можете указать как выглядели тонкие и утолщенные стойки?


Мне не понятно о каких стойках идёт речь.




> Был ли на Су-27 диск на ОСШ с ребрами жесткости наподобии креста? Не уверен, но где-то встречал подобное фото. Можно уточнение по перемещению СРЗО с левой гандолы- есть ли фото как это выглядело до перемещения? Предлагаю первый пост сдобрить фотами того как было и как стало.


На дисках никаких рёбер жёсткости не было. Антенну на левой мотогондоле прицепил. Присылайте фото -сдобрю!




> С ? серии (10, 11, 12) "исчез" ручной переключатель ЭЛЕКТРОНАСОС. Включали при запуске двигателей. Правый борт, пульт заправки топливом., кажется.


По кабине наверно много таких дополнений можно найти. Вот фото правой панели 9-й серии и 32-й(кажется)

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=APKAH;122637]*Визуальные отличия Су-27:
*


С 15-й серии – внутренняя сторона створки ниши ПОШ стала краситься красным цветом.

Вопрос по створкам основных опор... "Покраснели" одновременно?

----------


## Саныч 62

> Вопрос по створкам основных опор... "Покраснели" одновременно?


 Да, одновременно.

----------


## ВассерманМихаилЕвсеевичь

> Внёс дополнения, добавил фотографий. Пока не найду свои записки, дополнить нечем.
> Мне не понятно о каких стойках идёт речь.


Вроде как на Су-27 ломались стойки, и их усили, также слышал про усиленный узел поворота (он тоже визуально заметен)

----------


## Саныч 62

Усиленные стойки (основные (от  Су-30) пошли, начиная с СМов, на С, П и спарках стойки обычные.
 Усиленный узел поворота имеет место быть. Чтобы заметить его отличие от старого (первого, был ещё второй вариант-промежуточный) - надо видеть старый узел. Для сравнения.

----------


## IAS64

Раз появилась отдельная площадка, повторюсь http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...91/#post122791
Там, кстати конкретика про 5-й топливный бак и тумблер топливного насоса на пульте заправки.
Мечты т. Вассерм... (и авиамоделистов) - сбываются?  :Smile:  С фото было/стало еще нагляднее и убедительнее.
Кое-что, мне кажется не точно. Особенно это касается кабины: КПИ - это экран на центральной приборной панели? В технической документации он называется ИПВ (Индикатор Прямой Видимости???). Мне говорил знакомый, который участвовал в отладке и испытаниях СУО на одном из боевых ранней серии, что ИПВ был цветным! В середине 80-х годов даже цветные телевизоры были далеко не в каждой семье. "КРУТО!!!" Позже его сделали монохромным (зеленые цифры и знаки на темном фоне). Может технология тогда не позволяла делать надежные и контрастные индикаторы? Сейчас, на другой элементной базе вернулись к цвету - на СМ-ах.
В кабине, как правильно заметил т. An-Z "много таких отличий найти можно". Ведь в кабине отражаются все изменения по оборудованию, которым управляет пилот. 
Новые грязезащитные щитки с 27-й серии это по анализу фотобанка, или есть какие-то подтверждения?
Кое-что из "ЕРТО №10", с комментарием (где знаю/догадываюсь, о чем идет речь). Фотографий, к сожалению пока нет.

Речь идет о том, что надо выключить, чтобы безопасно проверять оборудование в кабине. 
Тумблер включения вентиляторов охлаждения колес оставили на передней створке левой стойки шасси, а вооружейный щиток перенесли в более укромное место.

С первого самолета самой большой серии "рукоятку" переделали в "поручни", сделали их откидывающимися. Удобство и безопасность.
И зачем-то пневмоузел поменяли на аварийный кран в системе сброса фонаря?!
На этом "доработки" и изменения в САПС не закончились:

МВП - механизм ввода парашюта. Речь идет о чеках, устанавливаемых при снятии кресла с самолета...

Механизм выпуска/сброса ТП доработали, для надежности.

С 16-й серии к "двигательным" добавили пару "топливных" кнопок и "БКС", которые надо вкл/выкл технику при запуске. Было более существенное отличие, но его здесь не указали: перечисленные тумблеры сначала были за лючком нижней панели хвостовой балки, между двигателями. Потом (может на Т-10П???) тумблеры перенесли в купол передней стойки шасси, под общую крышку с тумблером "Тестер-У3".
А когда стали оснащать самолеты КРД-99Б, тумблер вкл/выкл КРД убрали. На мой взгляд - зря (отдельная тема).

Просто поменяли названия кнопок (или весь пульт прицела).

Самое "позднее" изменение, попавшееся мне по документации - изменен кран переключения ПВД.

Положение носков крыла "убрали" с ИП-52. Это вообще визуально никак не заметить (без эл. питания).

Это в дополнение к посту про 5-й топливный бак. Чуть изменилась общая емкость бвков, и не стало варианта заправки "промежуточная".

----------


## IAS64

По документации удалось уточнить номер боевого, с которого убрали из кабины "разгрузку гидронасосов".

"РТО №10С" (1986г). Подготовка к опробованию двигателей.
С 14001 поменяли надписи у переключателя на более логичные. Но с 20619 убрали тумблеры вообще.
Это получилось в результате одной из самых существенных изменений в конструкции самолета и систем (по специальности СиД).
До 20618 включительно (ныне это Су-27СК) в каждой гидросистеме было по 2 насоса НП-112А (каждая из г/с имела по насосу на левой и правой ВКА). Чтобы вхолостую гидрашку не гонять, "запасные" насосы были "разгружены" (выключены), "основной" насос обеспечивал всех потребителей своей г/с. При отказе двигателя (или ВКА) разгрузка на исправном двигателе выключалась (автоматически, или в ручном режиме), и исправный движок через ВКА вращал оба насоса, обеспечивая работу обоих гидросистем.
Для ОКБ был риск, так изменить г/систему. Судя по нашему реестру, риск оправдался. Вроде аварий по неисправности г/насосов нет. Основная неисправность г/с - это негерметичность (обрыв и трещины трубок, шлангов). Но в таких случаях запасной насос - не помощник. Т.к. все г/цилиндры в системе управления запитаны от обоих г/систем, одной исправной г/с достаточно для нормального завершения полета.

----------


## IAS64

> Для ОКБ был риск, так изменить г/систему. Судя по нашему реестру, риск оправдался.


Еще раз, чуть подробнее. До самолета 20618 (включительно) на Су-27: 2 гидросистемы, в каждой по 2 г/насоса. Из них: 1 основной, 1 запасной (пока нет отказов - запасной разгружен). Основной и резервный приводятся во вращение от разных двигателей. Если двигатель или ВКА отказывают, автоматически/вручную выключается "разгрузка гидронасосов", исправный двигатель вращает 2 г/насоса, обеспечивает 100% потребителей. С самолета 20619: две г/сист, в каждой по 1 г/насосу. По аналогии с автомобилем: вместо запаски, или хотя бы "докатки", вообще никакое колесо не брать (такие машины сейчас есть, а в авиации жизненно важные системы в основном дублируются). Шаг, на мой взгляд - смелый.
Выигрыш по весу: 2 г/насоса, мощные фторопластовые рукава, много г/трубок в отсеках ВКА и в топливных баках. Наверное килограмм 40-50?!
Доработка важная, но внешне (кроме выключателя в кабине) не заметная.

Без претензий на место в обновляемом посту.
"РТЭ №10С" Книга 9/1.

Проверка воздушных пробок в г/с. До 22-й серии включительно было по 2 клапана стравливания воздуха в каждой г/с.

Проверка воздушных пробок в г/с. Другие надписи на штоке гидробака.

Заправка г/с. Дополнительный штуцер.

Проверка заправки противообледенительной системы. В чем разница было/стало не знаю. Причем, судя по тексту: раньше было все понятно-вытащил пробку и видно. А с 28-й серии нужно еще раз макать...

Открытие-закрытие фонаря. Про расположение не написано, но алгоритм работы рукояток дважды изменился.


Уборка-выпуск шасси. Это изменение можно заметить на полетных фото. Ну, и в кабине добавился "сектор".

Уборка-выпуск ТЩ. С 23-й серии завели на ИП-52 сигнал о положении ТЩ, с 29-й серии ТЩ "ускорился".
  
Замок тормозного парашюта конечно не видно, а вот рукоятку контейнера вполне. На фото из первого поста, где комментируется "новое место антенны СРЗО" - самолет "после 34101". На спарках, кстати другая кинематика запирания створок контейнера ТП.
 
Трубки заправки маслосистемы гидроприводов генератора в двигательном отсеке не видно, но лючки доступа к штуцеру заправки сильно сдвинулись, дальше от центра самолета.

А это тот агрегат, чью гидросистему заправляли штуцера. Выпускался на заводе "ФЭД" ("Феликс Эдмундович"  :Smile:  г. Харьков)

----------


## GThomson

> *Визуальные отличия Су-27:*
> ...
>   Антенна СРЗО перемещена на гондолу тормозного парашюта (до того была на левой мотогондоле)
>  прежнее размещение антенны 
> ...


антенна СРЗО осталась на месте - сверху, на контейнере ТП, три плоских штыря. 
переместилась антенна ответчика СО-69/А-511.

----------


## Avia M

Вопрос о "старых" щитках ПОШ на спарках. Теоретически могли присутствовать до машины 12050 (по дате выпуска, аналогично с боевыми).
P.S. Внесите пож. корректировку по посту выше (антенна СО...).

----------


## Avia M

Боевые. С 34-й серии все РПП белого цвета?

----------


## Sant_Ander

Заметил одно отличие серий Су-27(Т-10С). На машинах 11 серии на передней кромке правого киля не хватает радиопрозрачной поверхности. А вот на машинах 12 серии они уже есть. В связи с этим решил покопаться в литературе. Вот что удалось найти в книге "Су-27 Рождение легенды" (странциа 580) : 
Основные изменения в конструкции планера Су-27...."с 12 серии изменена конструкция носовой части правого киля  в связи с установкой антенны ТКС, большая часть носка выполнена из радиопрозрачного материала на основе стеклоткани Т10/2 
До 12 серии   С 12 серии включительно

----------


## APKAH

> Заметил одно отличие серий Су-27(Т-10С). На машинах 11 серии на передней кромке правого киля не хватает радиопрозрачной поверхности.


Спасибо за ценное замечание!  :Smile:  Удивляюсь как такой важный элемент в истории производственных серий не обсуждался ранее. Уже по новому взглянул на некоторые фотографии неизвестных мне машин...

----------


## Sant_Ander

> Спасибо за ценное замечание!  Удивляюсь как такой важный элемент в истории производственных серий не обсуждался ранее. Уже по новому взглянул на некоторые фотографии неизвестных мне машин...


Я тоже удивился что такой значимой детали никто раньше не заметил  :Confused: 
По поводу антенны ТКС. Вы не знаете как расшифровывается ТКС? Я находил 2 расшифровки - телекодовая связь и типовый комплекс средств связи.

----------


## GThomson

антенна КВ радиостанции Р-864

----------


## Avia M

До 10-й серии - встречались упрочняющие накладки...  Возможно приложить фото...

----------


## APKAH

> До 10-й серии - встречались упрочняющие накладки...  Возможно приложить фото...


Отметьте пожалуйста стрелочкой в paint, где именно они находятся, а то я не совсем понял какие именно накладки на ПОШ, тогда я внесу в первый пост. Также интересно что за борт, когда и где снято.

----------


## Panda-9

> Отметьте пожалуйста стрелочкой в paint, где именно они находятся, а то я не совсем понял какие именно накладки на ПОШ, тогда я внесу в первый пост.


Видимо, те, которые идут по нижней поверхности фюзеляжа параллельно нише ПОШ. То, о чем как раз в первом посте в первой строке и сказано. Тут, правда, есть один системный вопрос, устанавливались ли эти накладки в период эксплуатации (вероятнее) или при выпуске (сомневаюсь). Если в производстве - то всё четко. Если же доработками в строю, то это не совсем особенность серии, так как собственно в ходе выпуска производственной серии этих элементов не было. Ну, например, как накладки на килях некоторых ранних спарок, которые иногда делались в строю (например, у хорошо известной спарки 08-01 - №65 689-го ГвИАП). Считать ли такие доработки отличиями серий? Такая вот ремарка.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Panda-9;146728]Видимо, те, которые идут по нижней поверхности фюзеляжа параллельно нише ПОШ. То, о чем как раз в первом посте в первой строке и сказано. Тут, правда, есть один системный вопрос...


Именно те! Кст., фото в теме "Су-27" ранее публиковалось. Полагаю, даже если накладки не отличия в сериях, приложить фото желательно. Возможно в отдельных случаях поможет установить истину.
О сериях - на снимке 10102, щиток ПОШ красного цвета, стекло НЧФ тоже не соответствует...

----------


## Panda-9

Ну, если "строевые" накладки делаем, то вот известное фото: 08-01 с накладкой на киле.

Кстати, за ночь мысль пришла, что такого рода внешне заметные доработки в строю можно вынести в отдельный блок ("Приобретенные визуальные отличия" - типа не врожденные :Smile: ).

----------


## PPV

> ...Тут, правда, есть один системный вопрос, устанавливались ли эти накладки в период эксплуатации (вероятнее) или при выпуске (сомневаюсь). Если в производстве - то всё четко. Если же доработками в строю, то это не совсем особенность серии, так как собственно в ходе выпуска производственной серии этих элементов не было. ...


Было. НЯП, прочностные накладки по верхней и нижней поверхности ГЧФ устанавливались на заводе, на всех машинах по 8-Ю серию включительно. И в литературе все это уже описано. :)

----------


## Avia M

> Ну, если "строевые" накладки делаем, то вот известное фото: 08-01 с накладкой на киле.
> 
> Кстати, за ночь мысль пришла, что такого рода внешне заметные доработки в строю можно вынести в отдельный блок ("Приобретенные визуальные отличия" - типа не врожденные).


Может попытаться систематизировать, выполненные доработки по бюллетеням? В идеале, временные рамки, перечень и т.д.

----------


## APKAH

> О сериях - на снимке 10102, щиток ПОШ красного цвета, стекло НЧФ тоже не соответствует...


Да, ЕМНИП это единственный ранний борт с такой поздней передней частью фонаря. Это особенный борт, первенец 275 АРЗ, в течении пяти лет (1994-1999) на нём в Краснодаре осваивали ремонт Су-27.



> «после ремонта налетал 33 часа, что-то по «спецам» отказало. Блоки для восстановления не нашли (низкая серия)»

----------


## Rutunda

Докиньте различия в отсутствии и наличии 2х комплектов антенн гос.опознавания на УБ.
2
http://www.airliners.net/photos/airl.../7/1964765.jpg

1
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:118525) Ukraine - Air Force Sukhoi Su-27UB 71 BLUE

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Докиньте различия в отсутствии и наличии 2х комплектов антенн гос.опознавания на УБ.
> 2
> http://www.airliners.net/photos/airl.../7/1964765.jpg
> 
> 1
> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:118525) Ukraine - Air Force Sukhoi Su-27UB 71 BLUE


На скорую руку - с 13 по 17 серию двойная, до и после одинарная.

----------


## Rutunda

> На скорую руку - с 13 по 17 серию двойная, до и после одинарная.


Тогда в список это надо закинуть

----------


## APKAH

> Докиньте различия в отсутствии и наличии 2х комплектов антенн гос.опознавания на УБ.


А где они? Укажите в paintе различия, я внесу в первый пост.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А где они? Укажите в paintе различия, я внесу в первый пост.


На 3Д 13-17 серии, вставка с фото остальные

----------


## GThomson

> Докиньте различия в отсутствии и наличии 2х комплектов антенн гос.опознавания на УБ.
> 2
> http://www.airliners.net/photos/airl.../7/1964765.jpg
> 
> 1
> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:118525) Ukraine - Air Force Sukhoi Su-27UB 71 BLUE


"комплектов" - громко сказано.
всего лишь, одна или две передние антенны 3-го диапазона 13-3.

----------


## APKAH

> Докиньте различия в отсутствии и наличии 2х комплектов антенн гос.опознавания на УБ.


Действительно, они всё же различаются! Причём исходя из анализа фотографий, нововведение внедрено первоначально на спарках (ИАЗ, первый борт выпуска января 1990 г.), а вот у боевых (КнААПО) изменение антенн внедрено значительно позднее - на машинах выпуска весны 1991 г.




> На скорую руку - с 13 по 17 серию двойная, до и после одинарная.


Изменение антенн гос.опознавания у спарок произошло с машины 11-03●18204, а вот у боевых такое изменение внедрено лишь с 35-ой производственной серии.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Изменение антенн гос.опознавания у спарок произошло с машины 11-03●18204


Так, сори, сбили малость Иркутские номера. Если смотреть прямо по реестру, то двойная антенна идет начиная с 08-01●13014 и заканчивая 10-08●17117. До 07-09●12049 (включая) и начиная с 11-03●18204 антенна одинарная. РП для зарегистрированных пользователей работает, можно проверить.

----------


## APKAH

> Так, сори, сбили малость Иркутские номера. Если смотреть прямо по реестру, то двойная антенна идет начиная с 08-01●13014 и заканчивая 10-08●17117. До 07-09●12049 (включая) и начиная с 11-03●18204 антенна одинарная. РП для зарегистрированных пользователей работает, можно проверить.


У меня своя база фотографий всех Су-27 по полкам. Деталь это крохотная, на многих фотографиях незаметная, но даже на чётких фото кажется - ну точно "одинарная" антенна, смотришь фото спереди - два ряда антенн...


Первая спарка в ВВС: 02-02●02005:


Первая спарка в 159 иап: 03-03●05008, два ряда:


Первые Су-27 в ГЛИЦ: боевые 13920 и 21820, прекрасно видно расположение двух рядов антенн:
 

Стоп! Попались на глаза 12-08●20245 и 13-08●22067  :Eek:  снова два ряда антенн?!
 

Вот 17-02●32304 и 14-01●24031- чётко видно один ряд антенн:





> Изменение антенн гос.опознавания у спарок произошло с машины 11-03●18204


То есть на спарках смена антенн произошла позднее...надо завтра повнимательнее присмотреться и определить ориентировочно с какой серии это произошло...

----------


## Sant_Ander

> Изменение антенн гос.опознавания у спарок произошло с машины 11-03●18204


Как ни странно похоже что у 05-03●08027 был один ряд антенн

----------


## Avia M

> ●08027 был один ряд антенн


См. пост №26.




> На скорую руку - с 13 по 17 серию двойная, до и после одинарная.


Кст., в процессе эксплуатации могли меняться "юбки". Интересно взаимозаменяемые по антеннам?

----------


## GThomson

> Как ни странно похоже что у 05-03●08027 был один ряд антенн


ряд - это когда поперёк строительной оси, как шпангоут.
антенн здесь два ряда этой системы.
первый ряд - три маленькие антенны 14-1,
второй ряд - одна или две антенны 13-3М, что и уточняется.

----------


## Avia M

> ряд - это когда поперёк строительной оси, как шпангоут.


Дискуссия ведётся о рядах "когда вдоль" параллельно...
По вашему получается три ряда и соотв. два.

----------


## APKAH

> Как ни странно похоже что у 05-03●08027 был один ряд антенн


Да, я тоже это заметил когда искал фотографии антенн. Тут очевидно произошла замена всей юбки, так как и конус не родной. Возможно был какой-то инцидент с бортом №61, например непреднамеренная уборка переднего шасси, и на борт установили юбку от находящейся в ожидании ремонта машины или заказали новую из РФ. То что не родная это факт.
_Май 1996:_


По поводу "рядов антенн", здесь достаточно наглядный пример:





> То есть на спарках смена антенн произошла позднее...


Предположительно с машины 22069 в производстве на ИАПО внедрена измененная антенна гос. опознавания.

13-08●22067: _два ряда антенн_

13-09●22069: _один ряд антенн_

13-10●22070: _один ряд антенн_

----------


## GThomson

> ...
> 13-08●22067: _два ряда антенн_
> 
> 13-09●22069: _один ряд антенн_
> ...


везде два ряда:
ряд 1 (зелёный) из трёх штук антенн 14-1 неизменен на всех Су-27.
ряд 2 (красный) - одна или две антенны 13-3, в зависимости от разрешения проблем с развязкой каналов запроса-ответа для взаимодействия со старой системы "Кремний-2М". 
это чтоб опознали друг-друга, и не сшибли, при подлёте к своим самолётам с ПРС-4 "Аргон", и с кормовой артустановкой - Ил-76, Ту-22М, Ту-95(142).

----------


## APKAH

> везде два ряда:
> ряд 1 (зелёный) из трёх штук антенн 14-1 неизменен на всех Су-27.
> ряд 2 (красный) - одна или две антенны 13-3, в зависимости от разрешения проблем с развязкой каналов запроса-ответа для взаимодействия со старой системы "Кремний-2М". 
> это чтоб опознали друг-друга, и не сшибли, при подлёте к своим самолётам с ПРС-4 "Аргон", и с кормовой артустановкой - Ил-76, Ту-22М, Ту-95(142).


Благодарю за указание наименований антенн. Просто у нас иная трактовка рядов. В целом понятно. Позднее внесу изменения в первый пост.



> Изменение в антеннах 13-3 (появилась одна антенна вместо двух), в зависимости от разрешения проблем с развязкой каналов запроса-ответа для взаимодействия со старой системы "Кремний-2М".


У Су-27УБ внедрение произошло с машины 22069, у боевых нововведение внедрено с 35-ой производственной серии.

----------


## Avia M

> у боевых такое изменение внедрено лишь с 35-ой производственной серии.


А 27-я, 28-я, 31-я, 32-я?

----------


## APKAH

> А 27-я, 28-я, 31-я, 32-я?


Проверил. Действительно есть исключения, но в целом на фотографиях встречается старый вариант (два ряда). Возможно у некоторых менялась юбка  :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

> Возможно у некоторых менялась юбка


На приведённых машинах (фото) не менялись.

----------


## Avia M

> Если смотреть прямо по реестру, то двойная антенна идет начиная с 08-01●13014 и заканчивая 10-08●17117.


13040 одинарная же?

----------


## APKAH

> На приведённых машинах (фото) не менялись.


Подозреваю что тут дело скорее даже не в серийности машин, а в вариантах доработки Су-27УБ/УП/УБП, которые коснулись изменения антенн  :Confused:  Тут надо знать, пока одни догадки.

----------


## Avia M

> Подозреваю что тут дело скорее даже не в серийности машин, а в вариантах доработки Су-27УБ/УП/УБП, которые коснулись изменения антенн  Тут надо знать, пока одни догадки.


В данном случае речь о боевых...

----------


## APKAH

> В данном случае речь о боевых...


То же самое с боевыми, судя по всему антенны заменялись выборочно уже в строевой эксплуатации.

----------


## Avia M

> То же самое с боевыми, судя по всему антенны заменялись выборочно уже в строевой эксплуатации.


Повторюсь. См. пост №43...

----------


## Avia M

> ряд - это когда поперёк строительной оси, как шпангоут.
> антенн здесь два ряда этой системы.
> первый ряд - три маленькие антенны 14-1,
> второй ряд - одна или две антенны 13-3М, что и уточняется.


Для наглядности.

----------


## Avia M

> Возможно у некоторых менялась юбка


Наглядный пример. 30102 до и после известного события. Кст., "юбочка" из Мурманской области.

----------


## Avia M

> изменение в антеннах гос. опознавания 13-3 (появилась одна антенна вместо двух)


Для наглядности.

----------


## cobra_73

Джентльмены подскажите такой момент по такому  существенному отличию "ранних" Су-27 от современных - я про носовую стойку шасси. Смысл? Почему она была сначала одноколесной, каковы были резоны сделать ее именно такой? И  почему потом уже начиная с Су-30МК, МКИ и ныне выпускаемых Су-30СМ и Су-35 ставится двухколесная носовая стойка???

----------


## osipov

> Джентльмены подскажите такой момент по такому  существенному отличию "ранних" Су-27 от современных - я про носовую стойку шасси. Смысл? Почему она была сначала одноколесной, каковы были резоны сделать ее именно такой? И  почему потом уже начиная с Су-30МК, МКИ и ныне выпускаемых Су-30СМ и Су-35 ставится двухколесная носовая стойка???


На Су-33 она впервые появилась. Тогда еще на Су-27К как он назывался. Потом на Су-27М. А первые Су-30 то есть Су-27ПУ имели одноколесную переднюю опору как все остальные Т-10. 
1. Это было связано с увеличением взлетной и посадочной массы новых модификаций машины чтобы на два колеса нагрузка при посадке более равномерно распределялась нежели на ось одного колесе;
2. В какой-то мере это увеличивает проходимость на заснеженных и ледовых аэродромах. Так лучше рулить и разбегаться.

----------


## cobra_73

> На Су-33 она впервые появилась. Тогда еще на Су-27К как он назывался. Потом на Су-27М. А первые Су-30 то есть Су-27ПУ имели одноколесную переднюю опору как все остальные Т-10. 
> 1. Это было связано с увеличением взлетной и посадочной массы новых модификаций машины чтобы на два колеса нагрузка при посадке более равномерно распределялась нежели на ось одного колесе;
> 2. В какой-то мере это увеличивает проходимость на заснеженных и ледовых аэродромах. Так лучше рулить и разбегаться.


Спасибо. А фактор безопасности наслучай разрыва балонна тут играет? Вроде я видел как наши летчики на Ан-72П с собой пару колес возили постоянно...
Ну тогда возникает вопрос - А почему сразу не задумались, ведь более легкий МиГ-29 пошел в серию с двухколесной носовой стойкой. Да и из врагов серийных - Торнадо, Томкет Фантом имели аналогичные стойки.А вот Игл и Фалкон аналогичны Су-27, одноколесная носовая стойка.

----------


## Саныч 62

> Спасибо. А фактор безопасности наслучай разрыва балонна тут играет? Вроде я видел как наши летчики на Ан-72П с собой пару колес возили постоянно...
> Ну тогда возникает вопрос - А почему сразу не задумались, ведь более легкий МиГ-29 пошел в серию с двухколесной носовой стойкой. Да и из врагов серийных - Торнадо, Томкет Фантом имели аналогичные стойки.А вот Игл и Фалкон аналогичны Су-27, одноколесная носовая стойка.


 Транспортники всегда колёса с собой возят. На случай замены (независимо от причины).

 Количество колёс на стойке определяется нагрузкой на стойку и размерами ниши шасси (компоновкой). Бывает, что приходится разворачивать колесо при уборке (F-16, основные колёса Су-27). К примеру, возросла нагрузка на стойку у Су-33, нужно колесо бОльшего размера, а оно уже в нишу не влазит. Поставили два меньшего размера (хоть они в сумме тяжелее одного большого).

----------


## Avia M

УБ. На машине 06-10●10065 рассекатель перед ОЛС отсутствует, у 07-02●12030 имеется.                                                               Детальных фотографий 07-01●12025 не имею, но есть подозрение, что именно с данной машины появился рассекатель (кст., раньше чем на боевых)...
По возм., поделитесь фото 12025.

----------


## APKAH

> По возм., поделитесь фото 12025.


Есть три фотографии, но ввиду качества рассекатель не виден...

----------


## Avia M

> Есть три фотографии, но ввиду качества рассекатель не виден...


Понятно. Думаю подозрения верны, вместе с РПП белого цвета, и упразднением грузов...

----------


## Avia M

С серии 20 (по наблюдениям), на "юбке" упразднен люк 102-ТП, а 101-1БП перенесен ниже...

----------


## AndyK

Надысь перелистывал труд PPV со товарищи и обнаружил, что почему-то в этой теме нет ин-ции по изменениям с 7 серии. Восполняю пробел.
С самолета №36911007905 введены изменения в конструкциях:
а) ГЧФ:
       - установлены р/п обтекатель РЛС (конус) и юбка увеличенной длины (суммарное удлинение составило 284 мм по оси конуса). Распространено и на ранее выпущенные с-ты
б) защитного устройства (ЗУ) воздухозаборников:
       - введена шторка ЗУ;
       - введена скользящая опора навески ЗУ на внешней стороне ВЗ;
       - введены скользящие уплотнения по торцам ЗУ;
в) крыла:
       - введены усиливающие накладки на верхней и нижней панелях обшивки в р-не 9-13 нервюр в виде листов шириной 1650 мм. Все ранее выпущенные с-ты дорабатывались ремонтным вариантом;
       - уменьшена по размаху длина поворотного носка;
       - увеличена длина и уменьшена хорда носовой части крыла;
г) ВО:
       - установлены р/п законцовки новой формы, со скошенной верхней кромкой;
       - введены узлы навески стремянки на внешней поверхности левого киля;
д) фонаря кабины:
       - изменена заделка стекла по передней кромке ПЧФ, при этом уменьшена площадь остекления;
       - введена средняя дуга в ОЧФ и остекление выполнено из 2-х частей: передней и задней

----------


## AndyK

Попутно по другим сериям

С 8-й серии:
- усилены верхние панели крыла и центроплана;
- на крыле введены люки для прокладки жгутов к контейнерам ЛО05;
- введены сварные кожухи ниши ПОШ из Д19, вместо клеенных композиционных;
- обтекатель подкоса ПОШ из композитов заменен клепанным



> *Визуальные отличия Су-27:*
> 
> До 9-й серии – прочностные накладки по верхней и нижней поверхности ГЧФ, устанавливались на заводе на всех машинах по 8-ю серию включительно.
> Вложение 77245


С 9-й серии:
- провели усиление ГФЧ со снятием внешних накладок
Еще к видимым изменениям, пожалуй, можно отнести введение упоров на поворотном носке крыла, переднем отсеке центроплана и крыле для предотвращения отклонения поворотного носка вверх. Ранее выпущенные с-ты дорабатывались ремонтным вариантом. 




> С 12-ой серии изменена конструкция носовой части правого киля в связи с установкой антенны КВ радиостанции Р-864, большая часть носка выполнена из радиопрозрачного материала на основе стеклоткани.
> Вложение 70698


+
- введены люки доступа к агрегатам ГС на внутренних нижних панелях ВО;
- (из внешне незаметного, но существенного) - изменена конструкция топл. бака №4 ХЧФ, выделен объем под бак №5




> С 13 серии – начали ставить защитную крышку с маленькими отверстиями на крыльчатку охлаждения тормозов колёс основных стоек. На второй фотографии "ранний" вариант защиты:
> Вложение 65388 Вложение 65387


+
на законцовках ВО введена продольная жесткость ("рифт")




> С 16-й серии – изменения системы открытия/закрытия ОЧФ (откидная часть фонаря), конкретно - ручка открытия фонаря. До 16-й серии была в передней части ОЧФ (слева от стремянки), а с 16-й серии стала посередине (справа от стремянки):
> Вложение 65352


+
введено новое *усиленное крыло без накладок* с внешней поверхности верхней и нижней панелей ОЧК




> С 17-й серии – стекло СО-120 передней части фонаря заменено на теплостойкое Э-2 (фторсодержащее стекло Э-2 темнеет на солнце оттуда и желтизна, поэтому стекла из Э-2 со временем «темнеют»). Позднее, с 27-ой серии в связи с высокой токсичностью при изготовлении, стекло Э-2 заменили на АО-120.


+
усилено крепление законцовки ВО к основной конструкции киля




> С 19-й серии – внедрён широкой "ласт" с размещением увеличенного боекомплекта АПП-50 (автомат постановки помех) – 96 патронов вместо 24. Узкий и широкий "ласты", соответственно:
> Вложение 65389 Вложение 65390


+
- увеличена на 100 мм длина законцовки среднего отсека ХЧФ;
- увеличена толщина обшивок килей

----------


## Rutunda

> Попутно по другим сериям
> 
> С 8-й серии:
> - усилены верхние панели крыла и центроплана;
> - на крыле введены люки для прокладки жгутов к контейнерам ЛО05;
> - введены сварные кожухи ниши ПОШ из Д19, вместо клеенных композиционных;
> - обтекатель подкоса ПОШ из композитов заменен клепанным
> 
> С 9-й серии:
> ...


Следовательно самолеты с узкой балкой на 100 короче?

----------


## Avia M

> Следовательно самолеты с узкой балкой на 100 короче?


"Вооружился" рулеткой. От плоскости кромки сопел до окончания балки - 1980 и 1880 мм. соответственно.

----------


## Avia M

> С 25-й серии – перестали устанавливать ПФГ, позднее почти все строевые машины были доработаны по бюллетеню (с них снимали ПФГ):


По моему, на фото видны "следы" от ПФГ, а машина 25-й серии...

----------

